# Pacers @ Raptors, Apr. 17th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center><table border="3" cellspacing="10" bgcolor="gainsboro"><tr><td bgcolor=#003460>*​*</td> <td colspan="3">*April 17th, 2006
Toronto, ON
Air Canada Centre
7:00PM EST
Rogers SportsNet
Ontario*​</td><td bgcolor="indigo">*​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor=#003460>*Indiana Pacers​*</td> <td>*39-41*​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td>*27-53*​</td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Toronto Raptors​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor=#003460>*Anthony Johnson
Guard
6'3"
200#
Charleston​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Mike James
Guard
6'2"
188#
Duquesne​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor=#003460>*Stephen Jackson
Guard/Forward
6'8"
218#
Oak Hill​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Morris Peterson
Guard/Forward
6'7"
220#
Michigan State​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor=#003460>*Peja Stojakovic
Forward
6'10"
229#
Serbia​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Charlie Villanueva
Forward
6'11"
240#
UConn​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor=#003460>*Jermaine O'Neal
Forward/Centre
6'11"
260#
Eau Claire (HS)​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Pape Sow
Forward/Centre
6'10"
250#
Cal St./Fullerton​*</td></tr><tr><td bgcolor=#003460>*Scot Pollard
Forward/Centre
6'11"
260#
Kansas​*</td> <td>​</td><td>*H2H​*</td><td></td><td bgcolor="indigo">*Rafael Araujo
Centre
6'11"
270#
BYU​*</td></tr></table>


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

our frontcourt rivals that of detroit


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

This is a winnable game for the Raptors.
So, as always, GO RAPTORS GO!


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hopefully the Raps can win for their last home game


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

madman said:


> hopefully the Raps can win for their last home game


 Yeah. I wonder if/what Colangelo will say after the game.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

anniebananerz said:


> Yeah. I wonder if/what Colangelo will say after the game.


 and bosh, in a perfect world he comes to center court picks up the mic and says i am staying here


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

nooo, if we win, even if the Hawks win 1 out of 2 game, we still dun get 4th pick...but the hell, LET'S WIN THIS LAST HOME GAME!~


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

nice game thread  good luck guys :cheers:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

GO RAPTORS GO

Last home game, just hoping the young guns keep it up from against Detroit!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Raptors always play well against the Pacers, so this should be an interesting game.

C'mon Raps, win this one for the fans!

*Let's  Go Raptors!*


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

The Pacers (and Bucks for that matter), are playing like a bunch of bums lately. They just lost to the Bobcats and will go into the playoffs at best at .500 on the dot. Even the return of JO hasn't gotten them to click. All things considered, this is a very winnable game for the Raptors, and we've already had success against the Pacers this year. And also considering it's highly unlikely we'll gain any draft positioning before season's end, I'll take the win if it comes.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Another win here would be great. I think Sam is going to keep playing Hoffa in these last games to give BC a better look at his progession. :biggrin:


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

madman said:


> and bosh, in a perfect world he comes to center court picks up the mic and says i am staying here




After he raps with Common, and Wyclef. With a surprised guest appearance from Busta and Akon.


Good to see Eva back at the 3, and Haffa and Sow getting the start.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> After he raps with Common, and Wyclef. With a surprised guest appearance from Busta and Akon.
> 
> 
> Good to see Eva back at the 3, and Haffa and Sow getting the start.


 Eww Akon...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Big line again.

Indiana shooting 86% so far.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hoffa and Charlie get the early yank. Let's see what Joey can do (vs Granger tonight).


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo with another two free throws. 22-13 Indiana.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Joey G with a pull-up from 13. 22-15


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Not doing so hot. Pacers are lighting it up thus far.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Joey G just schooled Stojakovic


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jackson for three. 30-19 Indiana.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Pacers are killing it, 32 points with 3 and a half minutes left in the first frame. Stoja with 14..


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn, the Pacers are just draining shots. They are 12 for 13. :eek8:

33-19 Pacers.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Loren Woods with a pretty reverse. 33-21 Indy with 3 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I doubt anyone here is watching the Pacers broadcast, so: Clark Kellogg just said he'd give Chris Bosh Most Improved Player.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Peterson with 8, the Kings lead by 12 now...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Graham two for two but has two fouls already. On comes Granger...


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

hahaha. Leo looks so uncomfortable sitting like that.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Indiana up by 10. 37-27 with 1:25 left.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mike Jaaames makes it 37;29.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Croshere makes it 40-29 Indiana. Gah.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

^That's still in the first quarter btw.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

LOL. did anybody catch that bakery commercial? hahaha. good stuff.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Pacers hang 40 in the first Q. yowza


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Indiana with another Turnover. Mo Pete nearly threw the ball away but Calderon saved it. Joey G with a floater in the lane. 40-31 Indiana.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo pETE FOR THREEEE!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Calderon with 3 assists in 4 minutes. Or maybe it's the other way around...

Indiana with a loose ball foul.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Pop Em Like Skittles! Mo Pete with a three. Calderon with the dime.

40-34 Pacers, 10:43 left in the 2nd Q.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Calderon with a funky move in the lane. Count it and a foul. 40-36 Indiana.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Loren Woods with a foul. Oh yeah. Calderon made it 40-37.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Loren Woods with a dunk! 42-39 Indiana.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Loren Woods With A Stick Back Jam!

Woot!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Sick, Wicked and Nasty. Loren Woods! 

44-41 Pacers.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Quick run and we're right back in the game. This team is so much better at scoring runs these days (without Bosh that's quite impressive).


----------



## MrkLrn13 (Mar 1, 2006)

I was on the computer and the Raptors were getting pwnd, when I sat on the couch and watch the game, the Raps made a run. Wow.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Norma Wick's doing an interview with Cindy Klassen. She's cool. =)


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

44-41 Indiana. Wait. Make that 46-41.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Peterson for three!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Crappy foul called by the Ref.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Jermaine O'Neal with a dunk.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Mo Pete is just lighting it up. He has 16 points so far.

50-44 Pacers.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Left-hand tip-in by Loren Woods off glass. That's 8 points and 6 rebounds for him in thirteen minutes.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Woods tearing it up around the hoop. Sign this guy to a new contract!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Loren Woods is having a fantastic night. He just rejected S-Jax.
LWoods has 8 points, 6 rebounds in 7:13 mins of play.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Who is this Loren Woods guy?!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Pizza Pizza play of the half goes to Loren Woods with his nasty put-back dunk.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raps with a shot clock violation. 52-46 Indiana with 5:25 left.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Make that 55-46 after Peja's three.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Serbian fans in Toonto getting a treat tonight.

Raps gettig torched.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey! For all you mop girl fans out there, there's been a sighting of mop girl!


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

The Pacers are on a 9-0 run. 

61-46 Pacers.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Peterson with his third foul. Goes to the bench and Pape Sow comes on.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

haha, Woods now leading the team in shot attempts.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Indiana has a 13 point lead now.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Good job Loren. Hopefully Hoffa can keep up the energy at center.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I don't know if its that the Pacers look great or the Raptors that look awful.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Make that a 15 point lead.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

SkywalkerAC said:


> Good job Loren. Hopefully Hoffa can keep up the energy at center.


Misses his first shot - running hook?- gotta make em count. At least he's getting shots off (without having them sent back) these days.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Cindy Klassen given a nice standing O from the crowd.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Cindy Klassen is getting a standing ovation. Well deserved.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mike James count it and a foul! 64-50 Indy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

We haven't faced _this_ Pacers team this season. An incredible half for them thus far.

Peja is a menace tonight.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow. I just hiccuped while yawning. =S


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

grrrr. hoff misses another.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> We haven't faced _this_ Pacers team this season. An incredible half for them thus far.
> 
> Peja is a menace tonight.


 Well, they are battling for playoff seeding so I guess that's why they're so fired up today.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Pacers could have ~75 points in the half.

Rick Carlisle's Pacers, no less.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

speedythief said:


> Peja is a menace tonight.


I'd say he's probably on the way to his best game of the season. It's been a pretty quiet one for him. Maybe Indiana won't have to overpay him much.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

70-51 Pacers at Halftime........ :curse:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Indiana with 70 at the half? You gotta be kidding me! =(


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

****. 2 fouls and a missed layup for Hoff. at least the latter was off an offensive rebound....

double grrr.

Raps give up an astounding 70 points in the first half (record or close to it?). Down by 19.

I'm out like the first half.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hoff looks ragged tonight.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Pacers up by 20 at the start of the third. Darn.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Imagine what Bosh could be like once he develops an inside presence like O'Neal has. JO backs down and uses his frame so well when he wants to. Couple that with Bosh's jumpshot--scary.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Is it just me? Or has there been A LOT of fouls called in this gamE?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Oh no! Mo pete with his 4th foul. =(


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Loren Woods with another stickback jam!


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Loren Woods with another bucket. that's 12points and 8 rebounds for him tonight.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Woods eating some ACC iron tonight.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Nice floater by Mo Pete. 85-59 Pacers. Not looking good for the Raps :no:


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

85-59 Indiana.

Some fan appreciation night this is turning out to be.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This game is U-G-L-Y and we ain't got no alibi;
We ugly, hey-hey, we ugly.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

^lol.

Ergh. I hope the Raps can pull it together.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I wonder if any of our players are going to come out and address the fans at the end of the game?

Playoff promise, maybe?


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Raptors down by

Get this

30 points.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

lol, Pollard looked like the Simpsons' Denver Broncos in that play. Ball was passed to him and it hit him in the back of the noggin, he didn't notice and kept on running.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> I wonder if any of our players are going to come out and address the fans at the end of the game?
> 
> Playoff promise, maybe?


 CB4, Charlie V, or Mo Pete.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo pete with 21 points, 7 of 7 from the line.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Are the fans allowed to boo on a fan appreciation night? Haven't started yet.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo with 22 points, 8 of 8 from the line now.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn, this is really ugly. Down by 28 points...

It looks like we're going to dissapoint a good crowd again.

500,000 uCash down the drain...:no:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I think our Raptors want the season to be over.
Raptors fans who haven't paid $25+ to be at the ACC tonight probably do, too.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Mo Pete for threeee!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jose always seems like he misses short. I wonder how much leg work he does in the weight room. A little more height on his release might cure his shooting woes--its not his form/mechanics, that's for sure.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

This is a clinic toight.

Hoff gets blocked twice in two minutes by Jermaine O'Neal.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

4th quarter coming up.

Do we _have_ to?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Wow, the Pacers are having a block party at the ACC. They have 7 blocks as a team.

Damn this is embarrassing.

103-68 Pacers after 3.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Jack is right, good to see the youth on the floor. Andre/Jose/Joey/Charlie/Hoff on the floor right now.

Calling Joey robotic and critiquing his ballhandling and creativity. Hit two nails on the head in two sentences.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Boo birds are out after Hoff misses his what, seventh shot? 0-fer?

Charlie wins them over again with a quick score from a nice Jose Calderon pass.

Goaltending on Hoff... Hoff isn't on Sam's leash tonight at all, though. Play through it, Hoff!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Time to put Woods back in, me-thinks, if he's got the gas left in the tank.

Edit: Hoff out, Pape in.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Joey will be a "solid pro" to quote Steven A but how could we have passed on Granger twice?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JC might come out of this one with a double-double.

Shot of Kevin O'Neill on the bench. Gotta be a little bit satisfying to come to Toronto and hand it to us.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

Dum dee dum.

Pacers up by 34.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> JC might come out of this one with a double-double.
> 
> Shot of Kevin O'Neill on the bench. Gotta be a little bit satisfying to come to Toronto and hand it to us.


 LOL. he's probably thinking, 'SUCKERS! Look how crappy your defence is without me!"


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Lol at the Dick Bavetta. :laugh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Dick Bavetta just got into the play... what?!

That was hilarious. Andre threw it to nobody and it bounced right to DB. It bounced in bounds and went into his hands. He caught it and realized the ball was still in play--quickly looking up and down court for someone to give it to. Gave it to a Pacer, fast break, no bucket.


Between that and the phantom foul on Mike James the other night I think it's safe to say it's been a long year for the officials, too.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

lol. Dick Bavetta cracked me up.

Damn. All that ice looks painful.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Calderon just got up close and personal with mop girl.

[Napoleon Dynamite]Luckyyyyyyyy[/Napoleon Dynamite]


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

One minute left in the last homegame of the 2005/2006 season.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Calderon just got up close and personal with mop girl.
> 
> [Napoleon Dynamite]Luckyyyyyyyy[/Napoleon Dynamite]


 lol. his wife is gonna be mad. =P


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

sigh. what a sad last home game of the 2005/2006 season. we've come full circle. =S


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

no speech from Colangelo?

bah. the tradition has been broken.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Talk is cheap, I guess.


----------



## anniebananerz (Jan 8, 2006)

speedythief said:


> ^ Talk is cheap, I guess.


 Eh. Good point. Would've been kinda nice to reassure the fans though.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good game guys. im gald we took this win, we had some bad games against yall this season, was nice to get a little revenge  all good

well thats the end of this season. with a young and aspiring team toronto has led by bosh and villanueva and with vets like mo pete, this team will be an exciting one to watch years to come, cheers :cheers:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Eventually, the term "good game" coming from fans will make sense to me...some day...


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

i was at the game last nite and even with prizes and free stuff being given out the entire it couldnt stop the boo birds from coming out. Very loud at the 9:40 in the 4th quarter and lots of shouting and booing in the last minute of the game. 

And anyone who hadnt already left was sticking around hoping to hear a speach from somebody, the only one we got was from bosh at the beginning of the game. I'll never forget the year Grunward came out after the last game and got booed to hell, but I respected him for doing so. 

And one thing a Vilaneuava(whatever spelling)the guy was a lazy bum who couldnt care less last nite, during one play as he casually went down after a missed played he sat on the court and watch the play develop down as his team was on defense and didn't get up till they were back on offense.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

trick said:


> Eventually, the term "good game" coming from fans will make sense to me...some day...


its just formality and common courtesy to say that after a game. y'guys had a surge in the start of 2nd quarter but we just eventually pulled away


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

jeez Hoff. if you're gonna put up shots like a scorer you've gotta hit a shot or two, at least. 

oh well. at least Sam gave him some minutes. major work to do in the offseason.


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Joey will be a "solid pro" to quote Steven A but how could we have passed on Granger twice?


agreed...as a rookie, hes already a very good defender and rebounder at the 3 spot...hes an especially good fit for this team...although it wont be as bad as taking hoffa instead of iguodala, i have a feeling passing on granger is gonna leave bitter taste in the mouth for raps fans for a very long time...


----------

